# Australian Open Tennis starts tonight



## moviequeen1 (Jan 14, 2018)

The 1st Grand Slam title for tennis,The Australian Open starts tonight in Melbourne,Australia live on ESPN at 9pm.
My favorite tennis player,Roger Federer is the defending champion,will be watching and rooting for him. If he doesn't win,my 2nd choice would be Rafa Nadal. Sue


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up Sue, I definitely will be watching!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2018)

At least the weather will be kinder to the players tonight.


----------



## chic (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm looking forward to this! :sentimental:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 14, 2018)

Federer of course is amazing, plays an effortless game but I'm a true blue Nadal fan. His focus, discipline, perseverance, and athletic ability just blow me away. Love watching him play! Back in the day I was an Agassi fan and of course Steffi Graf. What a match(no pun intended) made in heaven. Hope I'm around to see their kids play tennis.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 23, 2018)

I just heard Rafa Nadal had to retire from his match with Marin Cliric with a back injury. They were in the 5th set,Rafa was trailing 0-2,when he had to stop because of back spasms. I'm sorry to hear this,always enjoy watching Rafa play. The #2 seed&defending champ,Roger Federer is in the quarter finals,he  plays Tomas Berdich. I'm rooting for Roger to win again,if he does it will be his 20th Grand Slam title. Sue


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks for the update, Sue, although I'm totally bummed out. I had my dvr set to tape Rafa's match against Cliric. Poor Rafa, he is so prone to injuries with the hard game he plays. Well I'll be watching Federer anyway, but missing Rafa .


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Roger Federer has advance into the men's final because his opponent in the semi's,Chung retired in the 2nd set with a deep blister he could barely walk.Its always sad to see a highly anticipated match be derailed because of an injury.
Roger's opponent in the final will be Marin Cilic,a rematch of the men's Wimbeldon final. In that match,Cilic also was dealing with blister problems. I still think Roger will win, get his 20th Grand Slam title. Sue


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 26, 2018)

I think Roger will pull this off too, Sue. How he makes his game look so effortless is amazing, what an athlete! I read Roger said the last thing he did Tuesday night was check in on Rafa and see how he was doing. They are both such humble, top notch guys. 
They say Rafa's injury is a thigh tear, so he's off to rehab his injury and can't wait to see him out there playing again.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 26, 2018)

I'll be watching the matches on Australian time. When I have trouble sleeping.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I'll be watching the matches on Australian time. When I have trouble sleeping.



Hi, Camper 6,the men's final will start Sun morning at 3am,East Coast time in U. S. Sue


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 28, 2018)

I woke up this morning around 5am,remembered  turn TV to ESPN to watch part of the men's final  live between Roger Federer and Marin Cilic. I missed the 1st and 2nd set since it started at 3am
It went  the distance,5 sets. Roger who I call the 'ageless wonder' truly  amazes me at age 36 with his shot making and continues to collect the Grand Slam titles. It was emotional to watch him break down in tears as he talked to the crowd,gracious to his opponent,Marin,a class act all the way. Sue


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes, wow, an emotional final ceremony. I usually choke up anyway, but, when Roger started crying he made me  cry too. Happy for him, great guy, great athlete! 20 major titles, 1st ever!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 29, 2018)

If the late sportscaster,Dick Enberg was still with us,he definitely would of tweeted Roger "OH,MY"


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 29, 2018)

Ha, yes, he probably would. Did you hear John McEnroe(or Patrick, they sound alike to me) when they were commentating the match, say that Roger's opponent's try to come up with something "bad" to say about him (in jest), but he's such a great likeable guy...they can't.


----------

